# Charlotte, NC - Looking for a Game?



## the_bruiser (Jul 25, 2004)

The Request:  
We’re looking for one or two new players for a Greyhawk campaign.  One of our current four players is moving to Atlanta, and we like having four or five in our group.  

Group Basics:
Our current group is four people in our late 20s.  We welcome gamers of all ages and female gamers are welcome.  In fact, the gamer we’re losing is a woman who’d never before played any role-playing game.  We run a pretty friendly, low-stress table, and enjoying each others’ company is an important part of our role-playing fun.  

Campaign Overview:
The campaign takes place in the Bandit Kingdoms, as modified for this campaign.  The party’s goal is to destroy the Slavers’ Guild, free slaves, and give Iuz’ forces a bloody nose whenever we get a chance.  I’m a reasonably well-organized DM and will be happy to send some of our campaign logs to anyone interested in what the party is up to.  

Summary:
If you think you might be interested, we’d love to hear from you.  Please post!

Edit: subscribed to thread.


----------



## the_bruiser (Sep 17, 2004)

*Free Beer*

Well, just thought I'd put in an update.  We're playing on Sunday afternoons now.

Anybody in Charlotte looking for a game?  

PS - Actually, the games are at my house, and I do actually donate beer for the sessions, as long as you're 21+ .


----------



## ivocaliban (Sep 18, 2004)

Sounds perfect! Except for the four-hour commute.  Ah, well. It's the closest I've seen so far. *heh*


----------



## the_bruiser (Sep 18, 2004)

ivocaliban said:
			
		

> Sounds perfect! Except for the four-hour commute.  Ah, well. It's the closest I've seen so far. *heh*




Four hours, huh?  Too bad about the direction - we actually have a guy who commutes 2.5 hours from Raleigh each session .


----------

